# Gerry's Beam Engine -Finally finished !



## creast (Aug 16, 2019)

After building the V twin Vega, I decided to make my first venture into steam and chose to build 'OldBoatGuys' Beam Engine (Gerry Dykstra).
I actually started this project about 18 months ago and put it aside during house moving and subsequent DIY projects but decided it was time to finish it.
My choice of material was to use reclaimed brass from scrap plumbing parts which I re-melted into either cast parts or created bar stock from the same.
Casting the frames was a nightmare due to shrinks etc but finally (after 6 goes) I had a pair of useable frames.
3D printing was used extensively for both sand cast patterns and lost PLA.
I can't say this was a very rewarding project and maybe that shows in the finished product as I was losing interest towards the end. 
A constant niggle was the amount of missing dimensions on the plans and with hindsight I think the metric plan version to be a better route.
Anyhow it does work and I can tick the finished box 

YouTube


----------



## deeferdog (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks good. I made this engine a few years back out of aluminium but your choice of brass wins hands down. I confess I now prefer to build bigger engines as I find them easier. Well done. Cheers, Peter.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks & runs pretty good to me!
 Nice job creast.

 John


----------



## creast (Aug 17, 2019)

deeferdog said:


> Looks good. I made this engine a few years back out of aluminium but your choice of brass wins hands down. I confess I now prefer to build bigger engines as I find them easier. Well done. Cheers, Peter.



Thanks for the kind comments Peter. 
I would tend to agree with you on larger engines but having said that my next challenge is a 0.2cc diesel!! Aaaarrggh!


----------



## creast (Aug 17, 2019)

johnmcc69 said:


> Looks & runs pretty good to me!
> Nice job creast.
> 
> John



Thanks John . I have to confess that it is running without a piston ring! That was lucky!


----------



## vederstein (Aug 17, 2019)

A runner is a win.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 17, 2019)

Quite remarkable, considering that you did your own foundry work. A very nice job.---Brian


----------



## Johno1958 (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks great and love the sound


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Aug 18, 2019)

Good job and a beautifull runner . 
I'm a fan of recycling materials to , altough I never tried brass before . 
My furnace can't handle the  temperatures I think ; 

With the metric plans , are you referring to the ones drawn by julius dewaal ?


----------



## John Koontz (Aug 18, 2019)

stragenmitsuko said:


> Good job and a beautifull runner .
> I'm a fan of recycling materials to , altough I never tried brass before .
> My furnace can't handle the  temperatures I think ;
> 
> With the metric plans , are you referring to the ones drawn by julius dewaal ?


Fantastic,  Now I know what to aim for.


----------



## creast (Aug 18, 2019)

stragenmitsuko said:


> Good job and a beautifull runner .
> I'm a fan of recycling materials to , altough I never tried brass before .
> My furnace can't handle the  temperatures I think ;
> 
> With the metric plans , are you referring to the ones drawn by julius dewaal ?



Yes indeed, that's the metric plans. There are a few missing dimensions but not as many. I also download nice 3D model from GrabCad which helped in checking dimensions (if you have decent CAD program)


----------



## Andrew Pullin (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have recently finished transposing the Metric Plans of Gerry Beam Engine drawn by Ken I into individual Production Drawings.
I did this as an exercise to practice up my AutoCAD and to learn the Australian Standard 1100 which is the Engineering Drawing
Standard we use down here but should be compatible with most Standards. All I did was transpose Ken I's drawings, so anything 
missing you will have to work out. I am looking at this engine as a Project at my Engineering School I am currently attending.

I will attempt to upload a Production Quality PDF and when I work out how to package the individual AutoCAD files I will upload
them also. So here goes.

BTW - Great looking engine. The Brass looks good and I really like the wood around the Piston. I had been considering this to make 
it a bit more "authentic".

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Aug 20, 2019)

Andrew Pullin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently finished transposing the Metric Plans of Gerry Beam Engine drawn by Ken I into individual Production Drawings.



Wow, epic undertaking. Certainly filing these away for the future.

Happened to notice on drawing BE28 the 6mm dia is called out as 4mm.

Nice work.


----------



## Andrew Pullin (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Thad,

Good catch! All I did was extract the Drawing from the huge original and turn it into production Drawings.
I literally cut and pasted every one and the only changes I made were to scale and fit on the A3 and A4 pages.
On looking at the Drawing it seems to me that you use 6mm Diameter rod and turn the ends to 4mm Diameter.
This would make sense for a Fulcrum Pin which is what it is. The 4mm Diameter in the centre is obviously an error
in the original and should be 6mm.

As to what is F/M Brass? No idea - I am new at this and was hoping someone could tell me. I am assuming it is a type
of Brass along the lines of High Speed Steel or Spring Steel. My Google Goggles only give images or things made of it
and it appears to be used in pipes and screws quite a lot.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Aug 21, 2019)

I figured out F/M just after I just l hit "send", it's free machining, which means there's lead in the alloy to lubricate the cutting tool.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Aug 21, 2019)

There are a few version of gerry's beam out there . 
One of the metric versions has been modified , and no longer has the triangular shaped support 
above the steam cilinder . 
I feel , but that is my personal opinion , that the removal of that "I beam" makes the engine look less attractive . 


Andrew , I'm afraid you took that version for your - beautifully drawn - plans . 

Just an obervation guys , no criticism intended . 

Pat


----------

